# Let MS know



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Did we help you with a problem dealing with a microsoft product? Why not let them know. Tell them about us today.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Why don't we make this a sticky? or include in announcements, somewhere so all will see it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

good call batty.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

what community category do we fall under?


----------

